# UK leads arrivals in New Zealand, followed by Indians and Chinese



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More people are leaving New Zealand than arriving with many citizens leaving for Australia, the latest figures shows. Departures exceeded arrivals by 600 people last month which means that net losses have been recorded in 10 of the 11 months since the February 2011 earthquake in Christchurch, the data from Statistics New Zealand show. Unadjusted [...]

Click to read the full news article: UK leads arrivals in New Zealand, followed by Indians and Chinese...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

